# Spacing supports for PVC



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

What is a good spacing for an open air support (minnerallacs hanging from all thread) of sch 80 PVC conduit? I know the code minimum but I'm sure it will sag between supports if I do that. Would every 2 feet prevent this?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Electron_Sam78 said:


> What is a good spacing for an open air support (minnerallacs hanging from all thread) of sch 80 PVC conduit? I know the code minimum but I'm sure it will sag between supports if I do that. Would every 2 feet prevent this?


Depends on what size pipe it is, but 2 feet would probably do well if I had to guess. It's more than I would probably do :laughing:


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

it's 3/4" PVC


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Thats gonna look like poo poo


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I would do code minimum on this. You're not gonna be able to make it pretty or rigid.

-John


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe hang strut and attach the conduit to that. At least it would be straight.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

There is no way to make this look good. You could strap it every 2' and it will still look like crap in no time.
It might do okay in a controlled environment. Like a place with AC.
Must you use PVC?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

backstay said:


> Maybe hang strut and attach the conduit to that. At least it would be straight.


as long as u use the proper strut straps.... amazed how many ppl dont know or use proper straps for pvc on strut....


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> as long as u use the proper strut straps.... amazed how many ppl dont know or use proper straps for pvc on strut....


I was thinking along this line.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is what my whiz-kid MBA educated boss told me a while back:

"I always laugh when I hear companies bragging about exceeding customer expectations. You show me a company doing that I will show you a company that will soon be out of business."

I used as an example of how bad PVC would look if we only installed the minimum spacing supports required and he just had a blank look on his face. What a douchebag!!!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

bill39 said:


> Here is what my whiz-kid MBA educated boss told me a while back:
> 
> "I always laugh when I hear companies bragging about exceeding customer expectations. You show me a company doing that I will show you a company that will soon be out of business."
> 
> I used as an example of how bad PVC would look if we only installed the minimum spacing supports required and he just had a blank look on his face. What a douchebag!!!


Consider the success of Walmart proving the D-bags theory to be true.


----------

